# Muffin Factory V2



## Jbanks (Jun 6, 2019)

Good news everybody! I got the new Muffin Factory v2 to fire up and work today!

When I first fired it up, I had a wet sound but no gain/fuzz whatsoever and started to panic...then I looked at all the little DIP switches and turned on the gain and clipping for the 1) input DIP 2) clipping stage 1 3) clipping stage 2.  That adds a lot of layers of fuzz and tone.

The SPDT and DPDT switches greatly effect the sound of the fuzz. As expected, the Silicon is a little tighter and more treble than the germanium transistors. The LED diodes also effect the tone quite a bit.

The enclosure was much easier to drill than I thought (and way easier than the square hole on the USB-FV1). The most challenging part was getting the DIP PCB to sit high enough on the lower main PCB so that it sits through the holes. Mine just barely clears it, but good enough. I soldered on the SPDT, DPDT, and potentiometers on first, so everything was flush, then added the DIP PCB to adjust for height and clearance.

I totally love the faceplate. Not only does it make the rectangle easy to cut out and not worry about, but it’s so clean and pro looking. Hope we get more of these!


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 7, 2019)

Great job, looks great! Are the components on the main board the same as the original, except for the dip switches?


----------



## Robert (Jun 7, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Great job, looks great! Are the components on the main board the same as the original, except for the dip switches?



There are a few additional components.    I'll be working on the updated docs for this next.


----------



## Jbanks (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah almost the same. 2 resistors slightly different values and a Ge diode for one of the 1N914’s. But nothing major. The added 4th and 5th toggle switch additions are very nice mods. 

I’d love to hear the v1 vs v2 side by side. 




chongmagic said:


> Great job, looks great! Are the components on the main board the same as the original, except for the dip switches?


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 7, 2019)

Love the army green just need some old Sovtek knobs. I am excited to make mine, and agreed about the faceplates I never have time to make anything look pretty. I might mod mine for mosfet clipping, which I generally like on muffs.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 7, 2019)

Wow. Fantastic.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 7, 2019)

What Germanium transistors did you end up using?


----------



## Jbanks (Jun 8, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> What Germanium transistors did you end up using?


I used the Sanyo 2SD30’s. Hfe was 55 & 60 or something around there.


----------



## mad5066 (Jun 8, 2019)

Awesome build!


----------



## willybahuaud (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello,
I was looking at the build documentation, and I noticed the germanium diodes for D3/D5 are not specified. Which ones did you use?


----------



## Jbanks (Jul 23, 2019)

I used a basic Germanium diode 1N34A. Any germanium diode should work.


----------



## sertanksalot (Jul 23, 2019)

That guitar pedal is real "horrorshow".  "Nice driveway".

Privet. khoroshiy tovarishch. zdorov'ye. Spasibo.

Привет. хороший товарищ здоровье. Спасибо.


----------



## ThinAir (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice work - that build turned out sweet!!




Jbanks said:


> Good news everybody! I got the new Muffin Factory v2 to fire up and work today!
> 
> When I first fired it up, I had a wet sound but no gain/fuzz whatsoever and started to panic...then I looked at all the little DIP switches and turned on the gain and clipping for the 1) input DIP 2) clipping stage 1 3) clipping stage 2.  That adds a lot of layers of fuzz and tone.
> 
> ...


----------

